# Here is today's debacle...



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

So last night I got a call for no water because leak in ceiling. I arrived so late HO asked for me to come back in the morning. 
Arrive today, start cutting sheetrock where water had been gushing. 
Turns out mice had chewed thru Viega Pex line. No biggie. Cut out damage, press in 3/4 coupling turn water back on. Head to repair and hear water spraying. 2 more damaged areas on 1/2 inch line. 
No big deal. 2 couplings and some pipe BAM back in business. 
HO turns on water and I hear more hissing. Then homeowner tells me valve by water softener leaking. Double dammit. 
Replace crappy PVC ball valve with brass Nibco and sch 80 nipples. I know what some of you will say. PVC for water softener? Unfortunately yes but not technically against code since outside the wall. HO only wants valve replaced. 
Go back inside and repair another 3/4 line. Crimpers could not fit in tight space so I elected to go with the evil SharkBite. My back and arms appreciated it since it was awkward enough trying to work in such a tight space. In the end got all the leaks. I helped the HO place some glue traps to catch those buggers until pest control can visit him on Tuesday. What a day! For you Yankees up north it started "snowing" at this job. I know pathetic but it made repairing water leaks annoying and cold as hell today! Pix to drool over...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

...more pix...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've heard no rat poison with pex. It kills them by dehydration and they start trying anything to get water.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> I've heard no rat poison with pex. It kills them by dehydration and they start trying anything to get water.


I told the homeowner the same thing. That is why I recommended glue traps and that he check them everyday. I told him that if the pest control uses poison that might make things worse

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

California is on fire, DC and Hollywood are erupting in sex scandals and now you tell us hell froze over?!!! It’s the end of days!:laughing:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> California is on fire, DC and Hollywood are erupting in sex scandals and now you tell us hell froze over?!!! It’s the end of days!:laughing:


Yah I was like what the H is this white stuff falling from the sky!?!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

5onthefloor said:


> Yah I was like what the H is this white stuff falling from the sky!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, their calling for 1” in Charlotte today. Guaranteed, the bread and milk isles will be empty in about an hour.:yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol! Always the bread and milk! It seems winter is finally here in Michigan. We had a dusting a day or two ago and my kid was so excited to break out his snow pants even though he didn’t need them. Much of the time we have snow for thanksgiving, but we were warm.

Little known fact, we have a town here in Michigan called Hell, south of us, so not sure if it’s frozen yet.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow
Great job considering. Amazing that one leak didn't show up before the next. Hungry mouse I guess.

Almost a blessing you arrived late and they turned you away. Could have been 3am before you left. That's one reason I despised service work, never can count on a quitting time.

You've got your brownie points for this one......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Wow
> Great job considering. Amazing that one leak didn't show up before the next. Hungry mouse I guess.
> 
> Almost a blessing you arrived late and they turned you away. Could have been 3am before you left. That's one reason I despised service work, never can count on a quitting time.
> ...


It takes time for you and your spouse to get use to service, I don’t mind it. Wife has finally stopped asking “what time Will you be home” and started asking “how late”. 

The up side is the holidays! This week I’ve worked all of two days. Not that I don’t have work I could do now, it’s just booked for later.

In my time off I’ve napped, installed a new fridge, napped, cooked up two new brews, kegged one, sanitized all my equipment, cleaned out my truck, napped, said “no matter what, I’m taking today off!” And drank a beer for breakfast after napping.

I love to work as much as I like to have time off! And working for myself can pay my old wage and overhead in one day... problem in balancing the two is reputation.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

GAN said:


> Wow
> Great job considering. Amazing that one leak didn't show up before the next. Hungry mouse I guess.
> 
> Almost a blessing you arrived late and they turned you away. Could have been 3am before you left. That's one reason I despised service work, never can count on a quitting time.
> ...


Yah I told homeowner same thing. I hate working with PVC repairs on waterlines in cold weather. During the cold months I keep blue glue, primer, wax rings, putty, caulk and flux paste in a box on floor in cab with floor heater on. When I did the PVC work I let it set up for 2 hours before repressurizing just to be sure it would not blow off bc of the cold weather. 
Side note the HO worked at NASA mission control for 40 years. He had been there for all the Apollo and Gemini missions. Really cool to talk to. 
That's partly why he turned me away he knew it could get dicey

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I hate schedule 40 pvc FIPs, guaranteed call back when they split open.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I hate schedule 40 pvc FIPs, guaranteed call back when they split open.


I thought the same thing at first, then I looked closer. Looks like the schedule 80 nipple is glued into the coupling.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> It takes time for you and your spouse to get use to service, I don’t mind it. Wife has finally stopped asking “what time Will you be home” and started asking “how late”.
> 
> The up side is the holidays! This week I’ve worked all of two days. Not that I don’t have work I could do now, it’s just booked for later.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you about service work... basically I am as free as a bird to do what ever I want this week.... I can turn down work or I can do it... There is definitely no time clock to clock in and out of .....you have to be self motivated to bring in the money.... 

Some people need a time card to clock in and out every day and enjoy that kind of life to know exactly what they are being paid right down to the minute... if they take a crap at work and spend 20 minutes doing it they feel like they cheated the boss out of something and got paid doing it... 
whatever works for you I guess......:laughing:


I guess I am on the clock 24-7 but it dont feel like it to me.......
I have my phone on me and just talked to someone about a water softener, 
I suppose that is considered "work time" and it just cut into my day and the guys that live on the clock feel their free time is being im-pinged on......


I just turned down a 22 unit retirement home that was gonna sit on some church property just because I dont want to be involved with anything to do with any church, and I dont care to freeze my balls off this February when that slab rough it gonna have to go in the ground....


The funny thing is that mess with all the pex pipes you just repaired was a whole lot easier and a ton more profitable than doing that complete 22 unit slab rough ...dollar for dollar.... 


..


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> I thought the same thing at first, then I looked closer. Looks like the schedule 80 nipple is glued into the coupling.


Yup Sch 80 nipples screwed into valve and glued into coupling

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> It takes time for you and your spouse to get use to service, I don’t mind it. Wife has finally stopped asking “what time Will you be home” and started asking “how late”.
> 
> The up side is the holidays! This week I’ve worked all of two days. Not that I don’t have work I could do now, it’s just booked for later.
> 
> ...


Yep, ups and downs with both. I contracted for about 5 years ago in the early 1980's.About 5 years. Got to the point of having to hire to keep from having to do it all and worrying about getting sick or hurt.

Got out and worked for a development company, as you said no weekends some time off. Knew where my at was coming from, set hours.

Finally now years later decent pay, time off, over & double time if called in, Vacation, sick days, benefits.

I admit it takes a certain drive to work for yourself and keep things going. With a small shop the worries about getting sick or hurt are pretty important.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of getting sick, for my early Christmas present Mrs OpenSights gave me the nasty sinus infection she had last week. Still did two jobs today, just took my time and was careful about everything. Main line prevent and installed a dishwasher. Had one more come in but my body said enough for today. Non emergency anyway.

I rarely get sick, but when I do it seems to hit hard. Wife just calls me a big baby. 

Been talking DayQuil and hoping to feel better tomorrow. I guess all we have tomorrow are two service calls, so should be home early.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of getting sick, for my early Christmas present Mrs OpenSights gave me the nasty sinus infection she had last week. Still did two jobs today, just took my time and was careful about everything. Main line prevent and installed a dishwasher. Had one more come in but my body said enough for today. Non emergency anyway.
> 
> I rarely get sick, but when I do it seems to hit hard. Wife just calls me a big baby.
> 
> Been talking DayQuil and hoping to feel better tomorrow. I guess all we have tomorrow are two service calls, so should be home early.


I'm the same way brother. Rarely get sick but when I go down, I go down hard

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of getting sick, for my early Christmas present Mrs OpenSights gave me the nasty sinus infection she had last week. Still did two jobs today, just took my time and was careful about everything. Main line prevent and installed a dishwasher. Had one more come in but my body said enough for today. Non emergency anyway.
> 
> I rarely get sick, but when I do it seems to hit hard. Wife just calls me a big baby.
> 
> Been talking DayQuil and hoping to feel better tomorrow. I guess all we have tomorrow are two service calls, so should be home early.


...


----------

